# My teen mum blog



## Aidan's Mummy

I have started a blog and hopefully maybe publish it as a book about the life of a teen mum one day. I thought I would post in here and you can tell me what you all think :D

https://youngmumsjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## dontworry

I like how you write. :) I'm gonna keep checking back for updates! Very nice idea!


----------



## leoniebabey

Oooh Thats really really good! 
If it ever does turn into a book id deffo buy it !


----------



## Panda_Ally

Ohhh im officially stalking you now!!!! 

Can i got a mention :blush:??


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

When I gp to Uni hun you will be probs mentioned a lot as I wll be stalking you fro advice:D
xx


----------



## bbyno1

aww thats really good:D
i hope you can publish it all us girls would buyy:Dxx


----------



## JessicaAnne

Omg :D I Wanna Read More!!!

The Way Its Wrote Seems So Professional! I'm Deffinatly Gonna Keep Reading :D

Well Done :D


----------



## Sarah10

Aww thats great!! You should become a writer lol x


----------



## AppleBlossom

It gets SO addictive Heather, I have to try not to write in mine every day lol. I was actually planning on writing in there somewhere my experience of being a teen mum. Obviously I wasn't as young as you but if I did ever get it published, which is like, my biggest dream in life, it would show teen mums in a positive light and not that we are all the stereotypical, leave our kids with our parents while we go out partying, mothers that people make out we are. Good luck with it, I'll be checking on it now and again to look for updates, I promise you won't get bored of writing it :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

How do you carry it on bexy without it getting boring. I am really struggling to think of what angel to come from next
xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

To be honest hun I just go with it. I couldn't keep up writing in it every day because nothing that interesting happens to me on a daily basis lol I tend to wait a couple of days until I get a few things I am able to write down. The secret to good writing is not to think too much about it. The way I do it is as soon as I get something in my head that I know would make a good read I just go on and I type literally everything that is in my head at the time, re-read and if need be go back and edit bits out. You'll find though the things you would see as babbling is actually the stuff people like to read. I'm no proffessional obviously but if you want any help with it just ask :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thanks hun
xx


----------



## Jas029

I'm hooked!!!

Add another name to your stalker list:howdy:


----------



## annawrigley

ooooooooh i like :thumbup:


----------

